

Sweden's ice hotel told it has to have smoke alarms fitted - ptype
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2507716/Swedens-ice-hotel-told-smoke-alarms-fitted--actually-goes-off.html

======
PeterisP
Well, it's not that unreasonable - even in an ice room where fire won't
spread, if a hotel guest, say, falls asleep with a cigarette and the mattress
starts burning, the smoke can easily kill him if there are no detectors.

